# Liturgical Dancing...from the Heidelblog..



## Soonerborn (Nov 5, 2009)

Sometimes a Vid is Worth 1000 Blog Posts Heidelblog


----------



## Andres (Nov 5, 2009)

I was kind of feeling that song though


----------



## Soonerborn (Nov 5, 2009)

It makes me want to get up and dance. Although, if I did that in the workplace I would probably be asked to submit a drug test immediately.


----------



## BJClark (Nov 5, 2009)

okay that's scary!! I'll probably have nightmares for a week..


----------



## Rich Koster (Nov 5, 2009)

12 Red Bulls and a camera are dangerous together.


----------



## Knoxienne (Nov 5, 2009)




----------



## Skyler (Nov 5, 2009)

Wow.   and all that.


----------

